# Looking for some Guidance here on Merckxs



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

My LBS has asked me if I would sell a couple of bikes for them on eBay - none of the store guys have accounts - a Merckx Team SC and a Merckx Race.

Both of these are built up with Campy. The SC is a 54 and the Race is a 52.

I have suggested that they would be better off to strip the bikes and sell them as frame/fork/headset/BB.

Does anyone disagree with that and if so why? I would like to hear as it would sure make shipping easier.

Also, any ideas on what they could realistically expect for pricing on these - they are both unused - just built in the store.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Agreed*

Also, if the seatpost is a non-standard size, you might want to include that as 1) it's generally part of the frame package from Merckx and 2) who want's to go out and source one more thing after bidding on a frame. My Merckx SC post is 31.6 so it's just one more hassle.

Also, post the clamp size for the FD mount when selling. Post the mfr. geometry and indicate if it's sloping or conventional and also give the virtual TT measure which I believe is available from the merckx.be site.

Will/can the LBS offer the warranty, assuming they're an authorized dealer? Nice to have.

SC's have been going for around $750-1,100USD, used. Not seen one new so not sure there is any premium. I paid mid-range for a Domo FarmFrites colors when Musseuw won P-R so personal choice.

The Race has been selling in the same range but there's been less of them so harder to opine.

As for both, on EBay the bidding has been erratic, both in terms of price and interest compared to say the Merckx steel frames.



toomanybikes said:


> My LBS has asked me if I would sell a couple of bikes for them on eBay - none of the store guys have accounts - a Merckx Team SC and a Merckx Race.
> 
> Both of these are built up with Campy. The SC is a 54 and the Race is a 52.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

boneman said:


> Also, if the seatpost is a non-standard size, you might want to include that as 1) it's generally part of the frame package from Merckx and 2) who want's to go out and source one more thing after bidding on a frame. My Merckx SC post is 31.6 so it's just one more hassle.
> 
> Also, post the clamp size for the FD mount when selling. Post the mfr. geometry and indicate if it's sloping or conventional and also give the virtual TT measure which I believe is available from the merckx.be site.
> 
> ...



Good points, thank you.

If the Race was my size I might buy it.


----------

